# Caznox - EC tomorrow - Good Luck



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Thinking of you hun for tomorrow.

Hope all goes well.

GOOD LUCK

Nic x


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

hi nic 

wish yuo all the best hun   .

jeanette


----------



## chucky egg 4 (Oct 20, 2006)

Good luck Carrie.

Chucky egg


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2007)

GOOD LUCK

    good luck for tomoro hunni   ​
GOOD LUCK

love n hugs, maz xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Good luck hun!!!

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Good luck Carrie

for EC

      

 for lots of eggies for u both

Love Emxx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Thank you Nic and everyone... 

I am sure you have seen it but I got 15 eggs - 8 for me and 7 for my recipient. 
I had 1 x 7 cell and 1 x 8 cell put back on the 13th April - non were good enough to freeze but I am pretty positive the ones in my belly are brilliant!!! 

CArrie


----------

